

Three Guys Trying to Bring Some Silicon Valley Mojo to Boston and New York - loser54
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2011/02/24/the-changing-face-of-boston-vc-a-chat-with-nextview-ventures%E2%80%99-david-beisel/

======
bencollins
Great Article - Having grown up in the Boston area, I love the risk Beisel is
taking to make moves on the east coast. Boston has the angels and VC's, hosts
many aspiring entrepreneurs, but lacks the environment that really supports
the startup stage. It's easy to get the support once you have 1M+ in sales but
until then you are practically on your own. I'm sure its like this in most
cities but the atmosphere Silicon Valley has developed has proved that there
is a better way and I believe most investors willing to take the risk to
change that will be greatly rewarded. Cheers to Beisel! Maybe someone can
convince him to experiment with a super early stage fund too...

